# FLR(M) extension when to apply?



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

Please can you advise me wether I can apply 28 days before 30 months since arriving in the UK or 28 days after you've been here for atleast 30 months for spouse visa extension FLRM?

Whats the current processing time for spouse visa extension applying by post?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

28 days before your anniversary of being in the UK for 30 months on a spouse visa.


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

nyclon said:


> 28 days before your anniversary of being in the UK for 30 months on a spouse visa.


So if for example say someone arrives 1st of april how soon can they start applying as in from what date?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So if someone arrived on 1st April 2013, the 30-month anniversary will be on 1st Oct 2015, 28 days before will be 3rd Sep 2015.


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

Joppa said:


> So if someone arrived on 1st April 2013, the 30-month anniversary will be on 1st Oct 2015, 28 days before will be 3rd Sep 2015.


Thanks nyclon and Joppa.


----------



## oliheylon (Mar 5, 2015)

*application window*

does it actually have to be within the 28 days before the original visa runs out? in the guidance notes it just says you need to apply before the visa runs out, but doesn't give a window to do so...


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

oliheylon said:


> does it actually have to be within the 28 days before the original visa runs out? in the guidance notes it just says you need to apply before the visa runs out, but doesn't give a window to do so...


No, it doesn't have to be. This is just the very earliest one could apply. If you apply before expiration, your visa is still in force until you receive the decision on your application. Most of us just rather not wait until the last minute.


----------



## oliheylon (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response. So my question is really can you apply earlier than 28 days before it expires? My wife's current visa runs out in the summer - if we apply now we'll be able to visit her family in July/August (it's her mum's 60th), but if we wait til 28 days before it's unlikely we'd get her passport back in time. We also can't wait til after we plan to be back as the visa would have expired...

Any suggestions, or does it look like we're not going anywhere this summer?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

When I applied for ILR last October, the woman who initially took my paperwork specifically asked if I was applying 28 days before the expiry of my FLR(M) visa.

If you have £400 to spare (over and above the cost of the visa application), you could go for a same-day appointment at any of the seven Visa Premium Service Centres across the UK. If your application is straightforward, you should be able to get a same day response.

If you mail in your application, the Home Office will use the postal frank/stamp cancellation date as the date of application, so if you decide on mailing in your application, you will want to keep that fact in mind.


Good luck.


----------



## oliheylon (Mar 5, 2015)

We barely have the £600 application fee! The irony is that we'll be able to afford the premium service if we don't go to America, but if we don't go we won't need it!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You can apply no earlier than 28 days before her anniversary of being in the UK for 30 months on a spouse visa. Postal applications have been taking a couple of months.


----------



## oliheylon (Mar 5, 2015)

Ok not the answer I wanted but I won't hold it against you  thanks everyone for quick and helpful answers.


----------



## 476234 (Mar 6, 2015)

Water Dragon said:


> If you apply before expiration, your visa is still in force until you receive the decision on your application.


Many thanks, that was exactly the question that led me here.  Could you just let me know please on what that is based, could not find it in the guidance notes, immigration rules, legal text, ... Granted, I probably just overlooked it - please point me in the right direction!


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

476234 said:


> Many thanks, that was exactly the question that led me here.  Could you just let me know please on what that is based, could not find it in the guidance notes, immigration rules, legal text, ... Granted, I probably just overlooked it - please point me in the right direction!


I don't know the specific reference, but it is the same for all visas applied for within the UK, due to the processing time involved. As long as the decision is being processed, the initial original visa still applies. You can search for other posts about this, especially ones from Joppa.


----------



## Dmoniz (Sep 14, 2014)

pt1988 said:


> Please can you advise me wether I can apply 28 days before 30 months since arriving in the UK or 28 days after you've been here for atleast 30 months for spouse visa extension FLRM?
> 
> Whats the current processing time for spouse visa extension applying by post?


I applied for FLR(M) a month after I got married.

I did it by post. It took a month. I have read that it varies. My application was straight forward and made sure nothing was missing. =) good luck


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

Dmoniz said:


> I applied for FLR(M) a month after I got married.
> 
> I did it by post. It took a month. I have read that it varies. My application was straight forward and made sure nothing was missing. =) good luck


There is a difference if you entered on a fiancee visa and married in the UK (you can apply for FLR(M) right after the wedding), or if you entered the UK on a spouse visa that has to be renewed at 2.5 and 5 years.


----------



## Yoshi_1981 (Dec 5, 2012)

Joppa said:


> So if someone arrived on 1st April 2013, the 30-month anniversary will be on 1st Oct 2015, 28 days before will be 3rd Sep 2015.



Hi everyone!
I since arrived in the UK on 27/05/2013. 
I had some medical issues and was only able to come over to the UK couple of months after my visa was issued. 
My spouse visa - Valid from 28/02/13 to 28/11/2015.
Shall I look at 30 months from my arrival date? (and count the 28 days before my 30th month anniversary including Saturdays and Sundays?) I am confused with the dates please help, when to apply for my FLR(M) extension?

Can I also confirm, is it the FLR(M) form version 04/2015?

I am looking towards applying with the premium service.

Please advise, thank you all so much.


----------



## Football123 (Feb 1, 2016)

My Wife was issued with a 33 month Spouse Visa, just to clarify:

Do we have to wait until 28 days prior to the 33 months being over before we can apply?
Or can we apply 28 days prior to the 30 months of her moving to the UK?

The latter means we can apply sooner and tick it off the list, but I don't want to find I've applied too early and therefore my fee. 

Btw, thank you guys for all your posts, this forum is wonderful for knowing things which you can't find on the official websites ...I'll certainly be sharing my experiences on here for others to see.


----------



## karimkarim23 (Jan 4, 2017)

*FLR(m) extension when to apply*

hi everyone,
your help will be much appreciated.
I am confused about a question and I would like to have a confirmation.
I am on spouse visa issued outside the uk for 33 months starting 05/06/2014 and expiring on 05/03/2017.
Can I apply for flr m extension 28 days before the anniversary of me living in the UK for 30 months. or shall I wait and apply 28 days before the expiry date.

on 02/01/2017, I completed 30 months of stay in UK, and I would like to apply asap so I can plan for my summer holidays.

If I will apply now which is 2 months before expiry date, is there a guaranty my fee will refunded if the application is rejected due to applying early.

many thanks for your time and effort.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can apply now if it's up to 28 days before your 30-month anniversary of arriving in UK on your current visa.
You won't get your fees back as you have applied in time. If you apply before you are eligible, your application becomes invalid and you should get your fees refunded.


----------



## amira2016 (Oct 10, 2017)

*spouse vise extension when to apply?*

please can you advise me whether I can apply 28 days before 30 months since arriving in the UK i arrived 02/10/2015 when can i apply for my extension visa?thnx


----------



## TriciaEvans (Feb 23, 2017)

You can count the calender from the day you arrive in the UK. 28 days before your 30 month anniversary. Its not hard to do it


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

ahlenallen1974 said:


> You can count the calender from the day you arrive in the UK. 28 days before your 30 month anniversary. Its not hard to do it


Thanks for that tip. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia2017 (Mar 23, 2017)

amira2016 said:


> please can you advise me whether I can apply 28 days before 30 months since arriving in the UK i arrived 02/10/2015 when can i apply for my extension visa?thnx


Amira 05/03/2018 would be the earliest date you can apply for the extension of your FLR (M). The latest date would be the expiry date shown on your current residence permit.

The earliest date for you to apply later for the ILR (Permanent Residence) would be 04/09/2020. The latest date depends on how you will be close to the 5th of march 2018 when you apply this year. 

For example, if you apply on 05/03/2018 they will give you FLR till 05/09/2020. You will have a very limited time to apply for FLR which is 4th and 5th of September.

If you leave it a bit further lets say 20/03/2018, you will allow more time later for FLR from 04/09/2020 to 20/09/2020

So it is up to you.

I hope this is clear for you now, if not, please do not hesitate to ask again here and I will answer you.


----------

